# Station Adjacent Hotels



## rail sale (May 10, 2021)

I've always wondered why Amtrak Vacations lists hotels that are so hard to get to from the Amtrak station. With that in mind, I've created a visualization that lets you look at hotels sorted by the distance from the local station. When you click on a Station it opens a Priceline window in a sidebar (I have no connection with Priceline and I'm not using an affiliate link).
It's fun to see the ones that are literally just feet away from the station.

(BTW I'm also collecting YouTube route travelogues in another tab, on this viz if you have one to contribute there should be a link to click) 

Transit Friendly Hotel Search


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 10, 2021)

Hopefully you included The Fairfield Inn and Suites/Penn Station ( Marriott)which is literally across the street ( 33rd)from the entrance to the New Moynihan Train Hall!!( I'm staying there right now)


----------



## MARC Rider (May 10, 2021)

Hotel Coolidge at White River Junction, VT


----------



## rail sale (May 11, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> Hotel Coolidge at White River Junction, VT



I added all the Amtrak stations, not just the ones where you can get on light or commuter rail. so yes the Hotel Coolidge is there just 430 ft. from the station!


----------



## rail sale (May 11, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Hopefully you included The Fairfield Inn and Suites/Penn Station ( Marriott)which is literally across the street ( 33rd)from the entrance to the New Moynihan Train Hall!!( I'm staying there right now)


it's there!


----------



## MARC Rider (May 11, 2021)

Izaak Walton Inn in Essex, MT


----------



## MARC Rider (May 11, 2021)

Google maps shows several lodging establishments near the station in West Glacier, MT


----------



## MARC Rider (May 11, 2021)

Latches Hotel, Brattleboro, VT


----------



## Wolverine72 (May 22, 2021)

Hotel Denver, Glenwood Springs, Colorado. Can’t get much closer. Not a bad place to break up a long ride on the Zephyr. Take public bus up to Aspen or just watch the trains and Colorado River go by.


----------



## jiml (May 22, 2021)

Wolverine72 said:


> View attachment 22544
> 
> Hotel Denver, Glenwood Springs, Colorado. Can’t get much closer. Not a bad place to break up a long ride on the Zephyr. Take public bus up to Aspen or just watch the trains and Colorado River go by.


Excellent suggestion, and if you cross the bridge this shot was taken from there are two more equally decent hotels - the Hotel Colorado and the Hot Springs Lodge (latest of a few minor name changes).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 22, 2021)

Hopefully the _Adirondack_ will return this summer......and when you arrive at Central Station in Montreal just step off your train and right into an elevator on the concourse level up to Fairmont's Queen Elizabeth Hotel directly above the station.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 22, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Fairmont's Queen Elizabeth Hotel directly above the station.



An excellent hotel and was well located in Montreal for this tourist.


----------



## jiml (May 22, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> An excellent hotel and was well located in Montreal for this tourist.


Ah yes, used to be my work's hotel in Montreal until it got too expensive (or my employer got too cheap). There are several decent hotels connected to Gare Centrale, which is really convenient in a typical Montreal winter.


----------

